# DISCUSS: Best Cylindrical Skyscraper



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Discuss this week's topic here.


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

Would Swiss Re be counted as a cylindrical tower?


----------



## MattSal (Dec 24, 2004)

^Nah. It's a parabolic tower if anything.

Ones to think about:
Azrieli Center Circular Tower, Tel Aviv
Capitol Records Building, Los Angeles
City Gate, Ramat Gan
Hopewell Centre, Hong Kong
International Place, Boston
Kenyatta Conference Center, Nairobi
Main Tower, Frankfurt
Marina City I & II, Chicago
Marriott Renaissance Center, Detroit
Ponte Building, Johannesburg
Roppongi Hills Mori Tower, Tokyo
Temasek Tower, Singapore
Tour Credit Lyonnais, Lyon
Westin Peachtree, Atlanta


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

From that list I like Hong Kong's Hopewell centre, the Marriot Renaissance in Detroit, and Westin Peachtree Atlanta. There must be more in the world but I can't think of any at the moment though.


----------



## MattSal (Dec 24, 2004)

^I added some more to it.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

JDRS said:


> Would Swiss Re be counted as a cylindrical tower?


No, SwissRe has a conical shape.

A cylindrical skyscraper is basically defined as having the same floorplate from the base of the tower to the top.


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

Also the Hilton Hotel in Nairobi










The Rotunda (soon to be reclad), Birmingham


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

I nominate the Westin Peachtree. It holds a special place in my heart.

1. Westin Peachtree Plaza - Atlanta
2. Marina Towers - Chicago
3. Main Tower - Frankfurt...if that counts.


----------



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

1. Marina City I & II, Chicago
2. Marriott Renaissance Center, Detroit
3. ?


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Westin Peachtree Atlanta

Temasek Tower Singapore (the tallest cylindrical building in the world)


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Remember, this is the discussion thread. If you want to nominate you have to use the other thread.


----------



## Pelerin_au_tonkin (Mar 10, 2005)

Someone told me Burmingham was a dark and sad city... is it true?


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Well isnt petronas towers a cylinder?


----------



## ELV (Mar 1, 2005)

ChryslerTower, Buenos Aires


----------



## Muse (Sep 12, 2002)

Australia Square Tower Sydney. Completed 1967 @ 46 levels, 170m/558ft











__


----------



## Peyre (Nov 22, 2003)

Pelerin_au_tonkin said:


> Someone told me Burmingham was a dark and sad city... is it true?




I'm gonna post this in the Brum forum, so you'll get a hounding from them 

Lets just say its improving a lot


----------



## Citrus-Fruit (Mar 26, 2005)

Pelerin_au_tonkin said:


> Someone told me Burmingham was a dark and sad city... is it true?


You couldnt be more wrong ...

Check out Birmingham Forums or Birmingham Thread which is going to be put on Cityscapes and Skylines soon 

Or if you want to see the city now visit http://www.imagesofbirmingham.co.uk/php-cgi/gallery/albums.php 
:cheers:


Rotunda, with its reclad it will be stunning.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Torre Agbar, Barcelona.


----------



## latennisguy (Jul 26, 2005)

The Bonaventure in Los Angeles.
Multi-Cylindrical


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

^ That reminds me of Detroit's Renaissance Center.


----------



## latennisguy (Jul 26, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> ^ That reminds me of Detroit's Renaissance Center.


kinda. but does Detroits have a 360 degree rotating bar at the top? I don't think so....(damn..i really hope it doesn't  )


----------



## jacks (Aug 4, 2005)

There's one in Pudong in the 150-170m range but it doesn't really look anything special. Surrounded by buildings too so it's hard to get a good view.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Though it's a public housing project I like this building's architecture. It's two cylindrical buildings with a connecting bridge

Lai Tak Tsuen in Hong Kong


----------



## Pete2005 (Oct 1, 2005)

Pelerin_au_tonkin said:


> Someone told me Burmingham was a dark and sad city... is it true?


No! Not at all. 
Theres pictures in these threads
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248577&page=2
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=263848

In the past twenty years, £9 billion has been spent on regenerating the city 
It is home to the largest financial and creative districts outside London 
In its first five months of trading, Bullring’s 10,000 m of shopping space attracted 20 million visitors!
Birmingham have more canals than Venice ,it also has both more parkland and more trees (per person) than any other city in Europe.
There 35 miles of canals within the Birmingham city boundaries (by comparison there are 26 miles of canals within the centre of Venice 

Well i am going way of topic! 

Anyhow this is how the Rotunda will look once its reclad
http://www.urbansplash.co.uk/us.php


----------



## Trisuno (Dec 29, 2002)

Tour Crédit Lyonnais, Lyon
1977, 165m, 42 levels.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Sisli Elite Residence, Istanbul*
140m / 35 floors
completed in 2000


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Temasek Tower, Singapore. Tallest cylindrical tower in the world. 



RafflesCity said:


> 235m / 770ft
> 52 floors
> completed in 1986
> designed by Architects 61/ Stubbins Associates
> ...


----------



## The Poondude (Oct 10, 2005)

Detroit's renessiance building actually looks quite ugly. It looks nice in pictures, but if you've ever seen the building up close, it doesn't look nearly as good. It doesn't even look like glass, it looks like it's made of some kind of black metal. Also that whole area is very shabby as is most of Detroit.


----------



## CPN (Sep 18, 2005)

the temasek tower is my favourite


----------



## CPN (Sep 18, 2005)

Sheraton Hotel Ankara
29f/ 143m
1991














[img=http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/7556/malisheraton23zy1qi.th.jpg]


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Though it's a public housing project I like this building's architecture. It's two cylindrical buildings with a connecting bridge
> 
> Lai Tak Tsuen in Hong Kong


----------



## thoju75 (Jul 22, 2004)

My favorite is the Westin Peachtree tower by far


----------



## Avian001 (Aug 26, 2005)

For those who have voted for 225 South Sixth in Minneapolis (currently the #2 vote-getter for skyscrapers in the 101-200 category.) 56 Stories, 775 feet/236.3 meters...


----------



## Lucky 24 (Aug 10, 2003)

Does Marina City count as cylindrical? If so, then they are by far my favorite.


----------



## DecoJim (Dec 6, 2005)

latennisguy said:


> kinda. but does Detroits have a 360 degree rotating bar at the top? I don't think so....(damn..i really hope it doesn't  )


Actually there was a restaurant called "The Summit" on the 71st or 72nd floor which I ate at once (good food but a bit pricy). The floor DID rotate 360 degrees providing views of the city, the Detroit River, and Windsor, Canada. This was before General Motors purchased the entire complex for only about 70 million dollars a few years ago. I do not know the current status of the top floors.

John Portman designed the building in 1976; I believe he also did the Atlanta and Los Angles buildings.


----------



## DecoJim (Dec 6, 2005)

The Poondude said:


> Detroit's renessiance building actually looks quite ugly. It looks nice in pictures, but if you've ever seen the building up close, it doesn't look nearly as good. It doesn't even look like glass, it looks like it's made of some kind of black metal. Also that whole area is very shabby as is most of Detroit.


Yet another Detroit basher!
The Renaissance Center was purchased by GM a few years ago and was refurbished with a $500 million budget including $125 million for the cylindrical hotel. The fortress like berms were removed and the complex is now more street-friendly. In addition many of the nearby buildings have also been restored in the last 5-10 years. Of course, more work awaits it in the future before Detroit will fully recover from its past.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Another one from Hong Kong, The Hopewell Centre.

This was the tallest in the city from 1980 to 1989 before the completion of Bank Of China

Hopewell Centre


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

There's a residential tower in Johannesburg, which is one of the city's tallest buildings.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

harkerb said:


> There's a residential tower in Johannesburg, which is one of the city's tallest buildings.


That's The Ponte City apartments which is the tallest residential building in the African continent! It's also one of the most controversial as well!


----------



## argory (Jan 22, 2004)

What about this beauty ~ The Sabah Foundation Building in Kota Kinabalu, Sabah, Malaysia.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

argory said:


> What about this beauty ~ The Sabah Foundation Building in Kota Kinabalu, Sabah, Malaysia.


It reminds me of The Rennaisance Centre in Detroit! I really don't find it amusing except the lower part of the building!

This would make a better contender for Malaysia

The Menara Mesiniaga in Subang Jaya


----------



## dougmatic (Oct 16, 2005)

I like the Westin


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

More images of the Menara Mesiniaga


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

dougmatic said:


> I like the Westin


Yeah the Westin Peachtree Plaza Hotel. Great views from the top, and it reflects the skyline @ night.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

More pics of Temasek Tower:










It has an 'ugly' neighbour:










Staring up from the basement level:










More circular stuff!


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

The view from it can be pretty cool too.

One of the views :yes:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

DecoJim said:


> Yet another Detroit basher!
> The Renaissance Center was purchased by GM a few years ago and was refurbished with a $500 million budget including $125 million for the cylindrical hotel. The fortress like berms were removed and the complex is now more street-friendly. In addition many of the nearby buildings have also been restored in the last 5-10 years. Of course, more work awaits it in the future before Detroit will fully recover from its past.


If I'm being honest I think Detroit is a sh*thole too.... And I agree with him with regards to the REnaissance Center.

Some of it's suburbs are nice though. 

My favourite is the Hopewell for hte record.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_00_deathscar said:


> If I'm being honest I think Detroit is a sh*thole too.... And I agree with him with regards to the REnaissance Center.
> 
> Some of it's suburbs are nice though.
> 
> My favourite is the Hopewell for hte record.


I visited Detroit last summer and the downtown wasn't as bad as I thought. There are a few abandoned buildings but there has been a lot of rejuvenation work as well. A small section of the riverfront has been revitalized in front of the RenCen and there is a casino within walking distance.

More photos : http://www.globalphotos.org/detroit.htm


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Horizon Tower in Dubai... under construction still but completion due very shortly


floor count: 45
height: 190 m

renders: 



















most recent pictures


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Can the US Bank Tower in LA be considered cylindrical or does the scraper have to be a full cylinder?


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Camden Centre, by Richard Meier


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

The gm towers in Detroit


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

*RIZAL TOWER*, *MANILA,philippines*
- 47stories residential building along rockwell centre, makati in manila. <SOM>


----------



## Car L (May 5, 2005)

How about the amazing Suite Vollard...each of the 11 apartments can rotate 360º without the owner even feeling it.
__________________
Buildings that don't get posted often (HK) Part I Part II Part III  Part IV 
Artistic decorations inside and outside of the buildings


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

Westin Peachtree bitches!!!

-


----------



## yuval5 (May 19, 2006)

*Azrieli circle tower, Tel-Aviv (187m, 50F)* 










*Yoo towers Tel-Aviv (113M, 34F finished, 126M, 37F u/c)*


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

ANOTHER "RIZAL TOWER" in manila,philippines


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Detroied Renaissance Center and Westin in Atlanta


----------



## Nivek (Aug 10, 2006)

Australia square!


----------



## choyak (Oct 29, 2005)

Menara KOMTAR Georgetown, Penang


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Westin Towers, Seattle









Westin Peachtree Plaza, Atlanta









Tower of Pisa, Pisa


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

Two candidates from LA have been mentioned the Bonaventure hotel and the Capitol records building, but I like I. M. Pei's US Bank building once known as the Library Tower.


----------



## Ese del 69 (Jan 13, 2007)

LCL Tower Lyon France
Not the best, needs to be refreshed, but interesting shape and colour :banana:


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

*Europa Tower - V i l n i u s*


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

I like Australia Square Tower in Sydney.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

I forgot about the Leaning Tower of Pisa

That certainly takes the cake for fame


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*B.O.D TOWER, VALENCIA, VENEZUELA*


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Westin Peachtree Plaza, Atlanta


----------



## red_eagle_1982 (Jan 24, 2009)

GM Headquarters in Detroit.


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tun Mustapha Tower*, Kota Kinabalu Sabah
Located 5 kilometres or about 15 minutes away from the KK City Centre. Formerly known as the Sabah Foundation Building, this circular tower of steel and glass stands 30 storeys high in the Likas Bay area and is instantly recognizable as a Sabah icon. It has a central core with steel brackets supporting each floor. *When completed in 1977, it was one of the four such buildings in the world based on this design concept*. 

Inside are housed an auditorium, two mini-theatres, exhibition foyer, a gymnasium, kindergarten and Research library. On the 18th floor is the revolving restaurant Atmosphere where you can enjoy a different dining experience.


----------



## ORLANDO02 (Aug 27, 2009)

i would have to say houstons Wells Fargo Plaza.

http://media.photobucket.com/image/wells fargo plaza houston/skyscraperrot/wellshou03.jpg

http://i.pbase.com/u48/tracyjo/large/35560861.087600018.jpg


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

My favorites are the Leaning Tower of Pisa and Library tower (Now US bank tower?)


----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

hotel St Regis Mexico city


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

Renaissance Center


----------



## prudence12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah, one among solid infrastructures are the cylindrical-shaped.


----------



## prudence12 (Jul 15, 2011)

@2206----that's a great shot. Is this earthquake-proof?


----------



## sm.adriano (Jan 3, 2012)

http://cgg-journal.com/1999-1/01/Denis.htm#42 will show you an example of what a generic cylindrical surface is.
From an architect's point of view, a Cylindrical Skyscraper is such a curvilinear one, which is just possible to wash


----------



## TuzlaBoy (Nov 18, 2008)

Avaz twist tower Sarajevo


----------



## ugoki09 (Jun 3, 2009)

RIZAL TOWER, MAKATI, PHILIPPINES















































​


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Detroit Marriott at the Renaissance Center*


Renaissance Center by robandrebecca, on Flickr


Detroit's Renaissance Center by sjb4photos, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

I have always been a fan of IP in Boston


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

*Insular Life, Muntinlupa City, Philippines*


----------

